# Ouvrir des documents Outlook (.msg)



## KaptainKavern (17 Juin 2005)

J'ai pas mal de documents en .msg sur mon réseau d'entreprise. Seul utilisateur (pour l'instant ) de Mac, je suis bloqué pour lire ces .msg. J'ai essayé de les lire avec Entourage, nein !!!

Une idée ?


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas mal de documents en .msg sur mon réseau d'entreprise. Seul utilisateur (pour l'instant ) de Mac, je suis bloqué pour lire ces .msg. J'ai essayé de les lire avec Entourage, nein !!!
> 
> Une idée ?


As-tu essayé de les lire avec Firefox ?

Ou en dernière extrémité avec un simple éditeur de texte pour en récupérer le contenu brut.


----------

